# Show us your "Spur" pics!



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are some of Sid. Couldn't get a good shot of his rear spurs.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool pictures!!!!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 21, 2011)

Woah, cool picture topic! So everyone can contribute? Tomorrow I'll try to get some spur pics then! (although they'll be tiny )


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> So everyone can contribute?



The more the better!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 21, 2011)

Sid's are huge!! TINY SPURS NEED LOVING TOO!! Sorry he's not one to let me get up close and personal! He just sucks those tiny little legs in still!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 21, 2011)

A few of Vegas's spurs...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2011)

I couldn't get a good shot because her foot is in the way, but besides the spurs on her back legs, she has great spurs on the back of her feet.


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the back leg spurs! I need to try and get some pics of those on Sid. 

Keep em coming!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 21, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Sid's are huge!! TINY SPURS NEED LOVING TOO!! Sorry he's not one to let me get up close and personal! He just sucks those tiny little legs in still!



Love this pic!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 21, 2011)

cool pics


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 21, 2011)

Very impressive


----------



## ticothetort2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Man those are some gnarly legs!!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

You know, I am just being taunted by all these pics of everyone's beautiful sulcatas! Makes me want one even MORE  
(but for now, I must say, AWESOME spurs!)


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 22, 2011)

this is what I've pulled from file.. once I get my cable (it's in the mail, honey) I'll post more current pics.

this from the back of the foreleg, scales leading to spurs





this from the underside when we were trying to determine the boy/girl thing - pic has been tinked with slightly for color/clarity of spurs





More pics ~ better closeup shots hopefully soon.

teri


----------



## Robert (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, I was hoping to see some RV Spurs!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 22, 2011)

Front Spurs


----------



## dbsneed69 (Aug 22, 2011)

So glad I looked at the pics before I posted a pic of me in spurs. hahaha. Loving the spur pics.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 22, 2011)

My cable arrived today, and as promised...

left rear..




right rear









What?? no food?


----------



## Robert (Aug 22, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> My cable arrived today, and as promised...
> 
> left rear..
> 
> ...





AWESOME pictures! Absolutely love them!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I got Cooper's tort butt picture, hope it shows up good!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 22, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Well, I got Cooper's tort butt picture, hope it shows up good!



Cooper has nice rear spurs for a little guy...


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Cooper said that sounds kinda fresh! Lol, but he thanks u all the same!  I still can't get over his rate of growth, its explosive in my eyes. Almost 400 grams put on in 6 months. I just hope he don't have some kind of growth problem like people get where they are 7 feet at 15 years old and don't live a full life. That was the first thing that came to mind, I'm a worry wort.....


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's Aladar's front left leg! I'll get more up eventually!









sharkstar said:


>



As beautiful as ever! Aladar's going nuts!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2011)

May I ask the name of Aladar's manicurist? They've done a marvelous job on his nails. I'm sure next time he visits them, he'll get some sort of nail art.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aladar kicks as*, I love his pic's.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2011)

emysemys said:


> May I ask the name of Aladar's manicurist? They've done a marvelous job on his nails. I'm sure next time he visits them, he'll get some sort of nail art.



One of the benefits of having natural terrain divided by concrete paths!


----------



## Robert (Aug 23, 2011)

Dean, as always Aladar looks amazing. Love that leg!


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, she's not a sulcata, but leopards have spur thighs too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the Leopard spur's and that look's like a pretty big Leo!!


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2011)

Yagyujubei: Awesome pics! Thanks form posting these.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, she's not a sulcata, but leopards have spur thighs too.

I love the texture, symmetry and porportion...... great pics!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 24, 2011)

DeanS said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask the name of Aladar's manicurist? They've done a marvelous job on his nails. I'm sure next time he visits them, he'll get some sort of nail art.
> ...



You sure you don't have someone coming out and giving him a nice trim.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 4, 2011)

Another shot of Aladar...today after feasting on watermelon!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

Such a great thread just filled with neat pictures. Wow!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 4, 2011)

old photo of goliath :]


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 27, 2011)

Just HAD to add more to this thread after looking at all the amazing photos once again - maybe everyone has more to add now?? Heres two newer ones of Squirts tiny spurs:


----------

